# anchor point?



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I put my thumb right behind my jaw. Oh,and congrats on Post #1


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

sure. happy to answer any other questions, If I can!


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

wat type of release do you use for this anchor point?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

with my strap i put my pointer nuckle in the ear pressure point. with my hand i put my pointer nuckle and middle nuckle on my jaw bone. if u can under stand wat i am saying.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Scott Little Goose


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks, i will be sure to try these the next time is shoot


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot longbows, so this may have absolutely no bearing on your shooting what-so-ever, but...

I anchor with my middle finger at the bottom canine (with the 'feeling-point' being the middle finger on the corner of my mouth). I use this point because, with my facail construction and a little head tilt, it aligns my arrow in perfect line with the target. That way when I shoot, I only have to gauge the elevation (which is the subconsciously burned-in arrow flight). 

Maybe that helps someone...


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I put the crook between the knuckles of my middle and pointer fingers behind and against my jaw below my ear. This is with a hand held thumb or back tension release.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for all the info, i am looking forward to trying these out.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

*kisser button*

would any of you recommend using a kisser button, why or why not?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

heres mine with my hand release not to great of a picture.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

bowhunterjon said:


> would any of you recommend using a kisser button, why or why not?


no. my oppinion on them is that they just cover up someones bad ancore point.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

bowhunterjon said:


> would any of you recommend using a kisser button, why or why not?


Yes. I think it provides a good anchoring point.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Yes. I think it provides a good anchoring point.


Maybe not a good one.... But a consistent one.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

bowhunterjon said:


> would any of you recommend using a kisser button, why or why not?


Depends if you have it set in the right spot...


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Maybe not a good one.... But a consistent one.


very true!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I put my thumb behing my neck on a tendon or something that feels like a bone back there that isn't my back bone.Here's a picture of my ancor point.By the way, in this picture, my thumb isn't slid completely on my neck because when this picture was taken, I wasn't shooting and I was on my back porch.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> I shoot longbows, so this may have absolutely no bearing on your shooting what-so-ever, but...
> 
> I anchor with my middle finger at the bottom canine (with the 'feeling-point' being the middle finger on the corner of my mouth). I use this point because, with my facail construction and a little head tilt, it aligns my arrow in perfect line with the target. That way when I shoot, I only have to gauge the elevation (which is the subconsciously burned-in arrow flight).
> 
> Maybe that helps someone...


When I shoot a recurve, I put 2 fingers below the arrow and one above it. When I draw back, I pull it back to where my finger above the arrow is on the corner of my mouth.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a picture of my anchor. You can see my arm and arrow is in a nice straight line. 

I'll also add that your anchor might vary from person to person depending on facial construction.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks this is great, didnt expect this many reults


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> I'll also add that your anchor might vary from person to person depending on facial construction.


I agree that an anchorpoint may vary also.


----------

